# My Kindle is dead. *dies a painful death*



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

I was surfing around the evening after doing some reading. I'm not sure if it means anything but I was sitting under some bright spotlights in my aunt's kitchen. My screen suddenly flashed and then went totally black with two very narrow, vertical, white stripes. There is ghosting of whatever screen it is on (it still goes where I tell it), but I can't really see anything clearly as it's black. Even when I turn it completely off it looks really odd. I tried doing a battery reset and a screen reset... no change.

Anyone else experience this? I did a search in several places and didn't find another problem quite like this one.

Who do I contact?

Thanks!

ACC


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You need to ring Amazon kindle customer service - this sounds very similar to the sun fade which has been talked about here.  Do it, NOW and maybe get a replacement in time for Xmas (assuming you are in the US)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sounds to me more like physical damage to the display screen. If so, probably the only option is to replace it with a new/refurbished unit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

accphotography said:


> I was surfing around the evening after doing some reading. I'm not sure if it means anything but I was sitting under some bright spotlights in my aunt's kitchen. My screen suddenly flashed and then went totally black with two very narrow, vertical, white stripes. There is ghosting of whatever screen it is on (it still goes where I tell it), but I can't really see anything clearly as it's black. Even when I turn it completely off it looks really odd. I tried doing a battery reset and a screen reset... no change.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? I did a search in several places and didn't find another problem quite like this one.
> 
> ...


Definitely call Kindle CS. It is not screen fade. I'm sorry to hear about it. Is it still under warranty? Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

U.S. Kindle CS  1-866-321-8851
International Kindle CS 1-206-266-0927


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

It definitely should not be physical damage. There is nothing visible on the kindle anywhere and it has been treated like I'd treat an egg. LOL! Not only that, but it was working FINE one second and it was GONE the next... literally. I just can't imagine physical damage doing that.

I agree that it does sound like sun fade, except that I haven't heard of sun fade turning the screen all DARK, only fading characters. Is this something that sometimes comes with sun fade? That was the first thing I thought of since I was sitting under those spotlights.

As far as it being under warranty... who knows? I just got it in September.

As far as getting it replaced by Christmas... not going to happen. I'm out of town and won't be home until the 3rd or so. I wouldn't even want them to ship it until I know I will be back in town to receive it. However, I will contact them right away. Hopefully they will help as I will NOT buy another if they don't. This thing is practically brand new (I've only read 6 or so books on it) and has been treated like royalty.

Thanks!!

ACC


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To me it doesn't sound anything like sun fade.  All reports of the sun fade are that the page gets lighter and lighter and rather gradually, not suddenly all black.  We have tons of threads on it.  And I've never heard of lines appearing across the screen.  This sounds more typical of physical damage such as a cracked screen and I'm not insinuating that you did anything to crack the screen, just that the damage described is typical of what people with cracked screens have reported, especially the lines across it.  If something, for whatever reason, sparked inside the Kindle, there could be physical damage.  If you've only had it a few months and bought it new, it should still be under warranty.  Call Kindle CS.

Betsy


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmm. Apparently it has a couple of horizontal lines off and on too. Btw, I'm not sure if I mentioned it but I checked for any sign of external damage and didn't find any. Doesn't mean something didn't happen to the inside, but I don't know. I just know it was perfect one second and awful the next.

Here's a pic of it when it very first happened:










ACC


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, that doesn't really look like a cracked screen but it doesn't look like sun fade either. It looks like some kind of screen rewrite issue. I would guess you will get a warranty replacement, but the thing to do is to contact Kindle CS.  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Jenshere (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a similar issue with mine last week.  It was fine one minute and the next it had a one inch strip of lines running vertical and a fine line running horizontal.  My kindle was purchased in August.  I contacted customer service and they were fantastic!  They sent a new kindle right out and I have thirty days to return the damaged one. My screen didn't turn dark like yours did and I could get to my books, but where the strip of lines were I couldn't see the words.  It reminded me of the etch-a-sketches I had as a kid! 
You shouldn't have any problem getting a replacement.  
Good luck!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually suspect a cracked screen when I hear that kind of description, but the picture you posted does not indicate that at all.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, silly question, but maybe a dead battery? Have you plugged it in?


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

did you contact customer support? I would expect you'd get a replacement?


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Definitely not a dead battery. The whole thing shuts off and goes to a normal screen color in that case. Not to mention it was freshly charged.

They're sending a replacement. It should be here tomorrow. YAY!

ACC


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, glad to hear it!!!  Let us know how the new one is!

Betsy


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

So far the new one is FABULOUS... though I do wonder if it was refurbished (do they do that?). It had a few little sticky areas and one tiny dent on it. Nothing that bothers me AT ALL, just interesting. I immediately updated the software and I'm very pleased with the whole situation.

Thank you Kindle Boards readers and Amazon!!

ACC


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

accphotography said:


> though I do wonder if it was refurbished (do they do that?).


You said you got it in Sept.? It is most likely refurbished.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh so the length of time you had the first one determines whether you get a new one or a refurbished one? I guess that kinda makes sense... maybe.

ACC


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

accphotography said:


> Oh so the length of time you had the first one determines whether you get a new one or a refurbished one? I guess that kinda makes sense... maybe.
> 
> ACC


In Australian laws, they dont have to provide you with a replacement, but simply 'make good' on what you already have. Which usually means repairs, or in this case, a functioning refurbished kindle. Mostly, most manufacturers dont have the Amazon return policy so that means a new one.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I do feel a company should guarantee their product, especially one this expensive. I realize not all companies do and I have a great deal of respect for Amazon because they do. After a reasonable amount of time I can understand not guaranteeing it, but after 3 months of light use (only 9 books read on it), yes, they should. As far as receiving a refurbished one instead, I have mixed feelings. If the device is returned due to a manufacturers defect I might think that a new one would be in order to make up for the inconvenience of having to ship such a new product back. However, I can understand their thinking that I've had mine for 3 months and thus a refurbished one would be in equal condition to mine, or that since I got 3 months of use out of mine they don't feel the need to replace with a new one, etc.

Really, I understand it and don't really have a problem with it. I'm very grateful that they were so accepting of the problem and so willing to take my word on the issues and send me a new one overnight and pay for me to send the other back at my leisure. That's really quite impressive. My only wish is that the particular person who had this refurbished one before me had taken as good of care of theirs as I had of mine. Mine looked pristine... this one, not so much. *chuckles* Ah well, it works and works beautifully so far. I'll get out an alcohol wipe tomorrow and try to clean it up some. The dent won't be noticeable once I get a skin on it (in fact, any residue on it won't be either  ) so no big really. Just a minor frustration in the grand scheme of things.

ACC


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Make sure you check your replacement for sun-fade, I've heard of some people who got refirb models that still have the problem with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon's policy is that if there's a problem within the first 30 days, they'll replace it with another new one if you bought it new.  Because, after all, if they say they won't, you could just return it for a full refund and then buy another new one.

After the 30 days, the Kindle is still under warranty but they are not obliged to replace it with another new one.

That said, we have heard of folks who got a replacement that was a refurb that did not work.  When they called and mentioned that the first replacement was a refurb and could they get a new one this time, they were sent a new one.  There's a sticker on the box or something so you can tell which you have.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh interesting. I will have to check, but I'm 90% sure it's a refurb.

ACC


----------

